# Stillborn Kit After Breeding - What To Do?



## brentr (Dec 5, 2011)

My NZW doe had kindled Wed night, Nov 30 - day 32 of gestation.  Unfortunately, she only had one kit and it didn't survive the night (really cold spell).  Kit was normal size and condition, just didn't survive solo in the nest with no siblings for warmth.  Re-bred her Saturday, Dec. 3.  AM and PM sessions w/the buck, she was very receptive and there were multiple successful matings in both sessions.

Sunday morning Dec. 4 when I was checking on the rabbits I found a stillborn, malformed kit on the wire in this doe's cage.  No hair pulled, she hadn't even really cleaned it up.  It had NOT been chewed on by the doe.  Very surprising to me.  There had been no indications that anything was amiss - the doe was still eating and drinking well, and didn't appear ill at ease.

Here's my question: Given the stillbirth AFTER the breeding session, what should I assume about the breeding?  Could she still conceive even with passing this kit?  Or should I assume the breeding was a bust?

Not sure what to do here.  I'm not confident enough in my palpating skills to confirm pregnancy in 10-11 days, and don't want to risk dual pregnancy.  Leaning toward just waiting out the 35 days and see what comes of the breeding, if anything.

Anyone had a similar experience?  Any advice for me?


----------



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 6, 2011)

*We as rabbit breeders we know what can and may happens* like the kit getting stuck had that happen and had a kit to the next cage over (witch was a buck)


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you palpated the doe now to make sure there are not any other dead kits she has not passed?  They should be very easy to feel and I would definitely recommend that.  

Not sure what to tell you about whether or not the doe took.  But if the kit was dead at time of breeding, I would definitely prepare for babies.


----------

